# Looking for livery yard Meopham/West Maidstone



## Echo24 (18 October 2014)

I know this has been done to death so looking for yards that doesn't advertise and perhaps someone can recommend by word of mouth? Looking for yards around Vigo, Meopham, Borough Green or possibly as far as Hadlow. Daily turnout a must with possibility of 24/7 turnout in the summer. Looking for a floodlit school, bonus to have an indoor as I plan to do more with my youngster over winter, good hacking, preferably off road, and assistance and holiday cover. I know I'm looking for the impossible but willing to travel and pay for a yard with good facilities. 

Thanks.


----------



## Montyforever (19 October 2014)

Have you tried white horse? Brilliant facilities there now as not a riding school anymore, don't know if they have spaces but worth a try


----------



## neddy man (19 October 2014)

try www.liveryfinder.co.uk or www.liverylist.co.uk pick your favourites and ask on local f-bk  for comments .


----------



## spike123 (19 October 2014)

there's a lady on facebook called Lauren Measter who is advertising exactly what you are looking for in Meopham


----------



## Echo24 (20 October 2014)

Thank you for your replies, really appreciate it  White Horse have no vacancies at the moment and also a waiting list  I've tried liveryfinder and liverylist but there isn't a lot on there.

Spike123 would you be able to PM me details? Can't find anything on Facebook advertised by her. Thanks.


----------



## Perfect-Piaffe (28 October 2014)

http://www.hilltopstudfarm.co.uk/


----------



## pootler (8 November 2014)

How about http://www.nursteadcourt.co.uk/equestrian/ in Meopham.


----------



## spike123 (9 November 2014)

Echo24 said:



			Spike123 would you be able to PM me details? Can't find anything on Facebook advertised by her. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

so sorry only just seen this. Are you still looking? If so I will pm you


----------

